# The automobile emergency kit



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I decide to pull the ol' emergency kit out of the truck today and poke through it looking for anything I need to update, upgrade, replace, add or remove. I have the basics; tow rope, flares, work gloves, a first aid kit, tarp, lighters, fire steel, a spare knife and some warm clothes. There's also two wool blankets that have permanent residence in the back seat.

There's a can of fix-a-flat which now that I'm looking at it, may have expired in 08.... yep, I bought this last time we were in Canada. Remember to always check your expiration dates people! (The flares don't expire until 2015 for those of you who are now wondering.)

Last but not least there's a gallon of water, 3600c Datrex and a siphon pump.

What odds and ends do you put in your car kits that you don't have in your other kits? Items you think you may have use for, items you have had use for, boring mundane stuff that could change a bad trip into a good one?


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bottle of water or some sort of tea or soda within arms reach, Lighter & candle & matches/lighter to keep in glove box within arms reach, First aid kit set up to handle auto accidents within arms reach, 2-4 shop rags in a baggie, Umbrella 'cause you never know, GoJo soap to clean up with, Heavy mil black plastic to use as a ground cover, Work gloves, Jumper cables 8 gauge 12 feet, Tire pressure gauge, Tire sealant, Breaker bar with the correct size socket to break loose lug nuts, Ice scraper & brush, Utility shovel, Ice melter, Windshield de-icer, Kitty litter or sand, Window break/seatbelt cutter tool, Three flares, Fire extinguisher, Small tool box, uh ... that's about it.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Got the jumper cables, lug wrench and jack all in there too, I forgot to mention. Those three I kind of take for granted in a vehicle as I've had to use them enough I don't really consider it an emergency anymore, just another part of driving.  Ever had a tire go out at 85? It's like you suddenly hit a patch of ice.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Jumper cables, one of those small do-it-yourself jump start batteries (it's great when there's no one else to jump your car), MRE, water, first aid kit, fire starting material, breaker bar, and I'm pretty sure I've got a blanket in there somewhere too.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Spare serpentine belt.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I carry (among a lot of other stuff) a tire plug kit and 12 volt compressor. I found more times than not a flat is due to a nail or other like puncher wounds. (as opposed to a complete blow out or major split). In that case a person can plug the hole and air the tire back up much easier and quicker than changing a flat, and when you take the flat to the service station, they are just going to plug it anyway and charge you for it, so just plug it yourself, and be done with it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I keep spare belts and hoses, tune up parts (old cars use points and condensers), tools, the plug kit that uses the "mushroom" type plugs, the 12 volt compressor, first aid kit and the extended light medical kit. I also carry water (potable), oil, ATF, and antifreeze. There are blankets in the back seat and a couple of towels and washcloths. I even have spare U-joints.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay, the U-joints might be going a little far.  The serpentine belt I could see, even though I've been lucky enough never to have one snap on the road (lost a timing belt on the Vegas strip once, thankfully on a non-interference engine because I didn't realize what had happened at first) but even then I wonder where the line would get drawn for spare parts. I usually carry spare headlights and tail lights because they're small, I have spare lugs too in case somehow one gets lost or stripped putting on the spare... I don't carry spare hoses because that's what the duct tape is for. 

Good ideas all, keep them coming. What's the most seemingly out of place but useful item you think you carry?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mostly, the bags in both trucks contain first aid stuff, since I expect that is the most likely necessity. Beyond that, we each have 2 or 3 of those stupid space blankets (they are waterproof and can be used to make a tent in a pinch). We also keep some 550 paracord, a quart of denatured alcohol, a flint and steel with about a half dozen fire starters, a Gerber multi-tool, a Buck knife, a tactical tomahawk, 3-4 carabiners (spelling?), a small Bible, and some dehydrated food and water.


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

I keep 1+ cases of bottled water. A tire plug kit and air pump. Flares, a hat, gloves, flashlight, sleeping bag, jacket. My water proof work boots are always there. And theres my get home bag. Which has ammo, mags, small feild med kit, and a vest. Oh and 4 mre's. And emergency blankets and ponchos.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

12V mini-compressor, roll of duct tape, trauma first aid kit, phone number to a garage that has a 24 hour tow service, small bag of Cheetos.

edited to add: Oh yeah, I probably have jumper cables too.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Silverbullet said:


> Besides most of the items that have already been listed, I always keep a few of those cheap rain ponchos in my kit. They have come in handy a few times, changing tires in the rain, used one along with duct tape to cover a shattered back seat window while on a road trip. The mylar emergency blankets are great to have on hand to.


Nice save with the poncho in the window. We've got an uber cheap poncho in there, as our nice ones are in other kits. Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to get a slightly less cheap one, this one has never been tested but I have a feeling it's somewhere on par with wearing a shopping bag.



Inor said:


> Mostly, the bags in both trucks contain first aid stuff, since I expect that is the most likely necessity. Beyond that, we each have 2 or 3 of those stupid space blankets (they are waterproof and can be used to make a tent in a pinch). We also keep some 550 paracord, a quart of denatured alcohol, a flint and steel with about a half dozen fire starters, a Gerber multi-tool, a Buck knife, a tactical tomahawk, 3-4 carabiners (spelling?), a small Bible, and some dehydrated food and water.


I've got the 550 in there too. I think there's 500 or mason line almost everywhere there could be, rope is almost as useful as a knife. I have to ask because I laughed when I read it, but why are they _stupid_ space blankets?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Inor said:


> ...and some dehydrated food and water.


Where did you get the dehydrated water?

<cough>


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Where did you get the dehydrated water?


That's what I read too, but I had to let it go. I need to watch my signal to smart ass ratio.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Who's the smarty now?


----------

